# Harley Clipart



## jirwin33 (Feb 22, 2008)

Does any one have any good clip art of a harley davidson motorcycle? I have a customer that wants a good motorcycle for a tshirt and i dont have anything that will work and dont know where I could go to get any. Anyone have any suggestions or something they could send me.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Try this:

Royalty free stock images | motorcycle | iStockphoto.com


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

If you plan to sell the shirt(s), make sure you stay clear of reproducing the Harley Davidson LOGO anywhere in your design, as reproduction of their LOGO (not the motorcycle itself) would present you with copyright infrignment issues. It's generally OK to use an image of a Harley-Davidson bike, but that image should not have their logo contained in it anywhere, just to keep you out of the "gray" area. Harley-Davidson is one of the few companies that really enforces their copyright protection of their logos.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree with Brian.

I know someone that hand drew their logo on a drawing of a custom rebuild of a Harley and he was ordered to remove it before selling any prints or he would be taken to court.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

<-----------Off to the left, under "Resources" the first listing is for Copyright Info. May help also.


----------



## jirwin33 (Feb 22, 2008)

Im not looking for anything with the harley logo i am just looking for an animated or cartoon like piece of clip art that resembles a harley davidson style motorcycle.


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi!
Try Great Dane Graphics. They sell some pretty neat images and they're good for screen printing, direct to garment .. etc

I found two there with motorcycles:
Home - www.greatdanegraphics.com


Hope that helps! 

Rod


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Do a web search for what you are looking for. Try looking for cartoon motorcycles and you should be able to find something.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Striperdude...I'm beginning to think you are Bad Bonz Graphics. ????


----------

